# When... I'm so anxiois



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

My pygmy doe was bred sometime during the middle of January I think That's if she took. Her udder is coming along, but when will milk come out. Can anyone guess how many days she is along??Her vulva is so swollen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She isn't tight in the udder so, she is not quite there yet.

I hope you aren't trying to milk her, opening the orifice plugs may bring in bacteria causing mastitis. It won't be good, if her babies don't have good Colostrum/milk.

She should have milk now, but you may of not removed the teat plug in order for the milk to come out, if this is the case, please don't try to do so, until her kids are born.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> She isn't tight in the udder so, she is not quite there yet.
> 
> I hope you aren't trying to milk her, opening the orifice plugs may bring in bacteria causing mastitis. It won't be good, if her babies don't have good Colostrum/milk.
> 
> She should have milk now, but you may of not removed the teat plug in order for the milk to come out, if this is the case, please don't try to do so, until her kids are born.


What is a teat plug. I'm new to goats so


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

The teat plug keeps the hole in the teat from being open until the babies suck after they are born. It keeps bacteria out so the mama doesn't get mastitis/udder infection. Do not milk your goat before the baby is born!! The baby/babies need the colostrum/first milk in order to survive after they are born. If they don't get this they will not live long  Good luck!


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shell2 said:


> The teat plug keeps the hole in the teat from being open until the babies suck after they are born. It keeps bacteria out so the mama doesn't get mastitis/udder infection. Do not milk your goat before the baby is born!! The baby/babies need the colostrum/first milk in order to survive after they are born. If they don't get this they will not live long  Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shell2 said:


> The teat plug keeps the hole in the teat from being open until the babies suck after they are born. It keeps bacteria out so the mama doesn't get mastitis/udder infection. Do not milk your goat before the baby is born!! The baby/babies need the colostrum/first milk in order to survive after they are born. If they don't get this they will not live long  Good luck!


Very well said.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Last day of vacation she had a little doe while we were gone. I'm so proud of her. I was worried the baby would be too big. The baby is slowly getting more energy. I have a few questions though. Daisy's udder is kinda uneven. I squeezed both and milk comes out normal looking. No smell. And her vagina looks to be pushed out a little. Not a lot. I just hope it isn't a prolapse.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Also is it normal for the babies to be so skinny


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Baby is probably only nursing one side making her uneven. You can milk her other side a couple times a day to even her up. Can't see the possible prolapse very well. And yes babies are often skinny and will plump up within a couple weeks.


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

Summersun said:


> Baby is probably only nursing one side making her uneven. You can milk her other side a couple times a day to even her up. Can't see the possible prolapse very well. And yes babies are often skinny and will plump up within a couple weeks.


Ok thank you. Is it also normal for them to poop a sticky yellow poop. It's not runny, it's solid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## new2goats2015 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm new to this forum, not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I have just bought a few registered boer goats and I was wondering if my doe is bred. She has been exposed to a buck but previous owners had him tied up on a rope. However she roamed free around him. They said she has never kidded before.


----------

